# Seiko A639-5000



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Well what a forum this is!!!

I have a Seiko bought for me when I was going to college back in 1980. Today I decided to dig it out look it up on the bay for any value worth, and with courage gained reading about others, I changed the 1985 battery!

Voila!! it is working, I plan to see if it has a value in it's current well worn (but undamaged in fairness) condition to let me sell it then replace it 

Also my first real uploaded pics, so please be gentle until I feel the best way for photographing my watches.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great watch, to good to sell, if you had it all this time :thumbup:


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks,

After mulling it over, I actually do plan to keep it, it's far from immaculate but after reading about it, seems a shame to let it go 

So, my first real digital is my first digital in my new collection too!

Now if only I could locate the Timex red LED I used to have!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`ve owned it for a 3rd of a century so far, it`d be shame to let it go now :wink2:


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ve owned it for a 3rd of a century so far, it`d be shame to let it go now :wink2:


Tis true tis true,,, No I will not be selling it. If only I knew where my other watches ended up!


----------

